# budget weight savings



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been riding a 2002 Giant TCR 0 for 3 years now. I bought the parts and built the bike myself. It's an awesome bike and still going strong.

I'm a college student and was wondering what i can do to lighten the bike. I'm 6'3",175 lbs. Currently, it weighs 18 lbs with the following spec:

*compact Large frame, ~58cm

*full Ultegra groupo

*Easton EC90 SL fork

* '03 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL

*Stella Azzura Vice Versa OS 120mm stem, Profi 46mm OS bars

*Dura Ace 7800 pedals

*Giant carbon post, Selle Italia C2 seat


My budget is $500. Besides the rider, what worthwhile components will better the bike's performance?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Here's a start.*

Look at rotaing weight first. Yoou didn't say what tires your using but if they are not light a set of Veloflex Pave's will cut some weight. Either go to Perfomance bike and pick up some Luna light tubes or Maxxis makes some flylight tubes at 50 grams each. If you watch Ebay you might be able to pick up a set of Rolf Elan to fit in your budget and that will save you alomst 1/2 pound there. When your cassette wears out look to upgrade to a Dura Ace. Are you married to your saddle? If an SLR would work for you that would cut over 100 grams, A ritchey WCS stem will also save you some weight. There are lighter pedals to be had. I'm a big fan of Speedplay. Although pedals and saddles are very subjective. There's usually no middle ground on those two items its either love or hate.


Do what you can at first and make the rest a long term project. If you do upgrade the wheels you can always sell your Mavic's and that gives you a larger budget to work with.

Good Luck!



wzq622 said:


> I've been riding a 2002 Giant TCR 0 for 3 years now. I bought the parts and built the bike myself. It's an awesome bike and still going strong.
> 
> I'm a college student and was wondering what i can do to lighten the bike. I'm 6'3",175 lbs. Currently, it weighs 18 lbs with the following spec:
> 
> ...


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

VELOPLUG http://www.velocitywheels.com/accessory.htm


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

gambo2166 said:


> VELOPLUG http://www.velocitywheels.com/accessory.htm


Rim tape or plugs aren't needed on Ksyrium SSC SL's.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree with Juanmoretime, you might get lucky on ebay and find the Elans for around $500..you'll feel the difference on a lighter set of wheels the most if you're concerned about weight, compared to other parts of the bike. Or, get 0G brake calipers for $400 and either get a USE post or a Ritchey WCS stem.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

for $500-600 you can get a set of used Lew or Reynolds Carbon tubulars on ebay

that is drop 400-500 grams off your bike, then get a set of Velflex Record, Conti Comp 19, or other light tubulars for $150, that will shave at least another 200 grams off your bike

you just lost 1.5-2 lbs off your bike for $600-750, then you can sell your Ksyrium SLs for $300 and recover some of the cost


----------



## geraint (Sep 24, 2005)

wzq622 said:


> I've been riding a 2002 Giant TCR 0 for 3 years now. I bought the parts and built the bike myself. It's an awesome bike and still going strong.
> 
> I'm a college student and was wondering what i can do to lighten the bike. I'm 6'3",175 lbs. Currently, it weighs 18 lbs with the following spec:
> 
> ...


The Ultegra Groupset is a great piece of kit and isn't far behind DA. Firstly I would upgrade the wheels to somthing lighter and then sell the Mavic's. I would then look for a lighter saddle, seat pin, bar and stem. The latest Syntace kit is very light and looks good if you want the steath look.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

youre 6'3 and you ride a 58 compact????? seems a little small. if i was fitting you at my shop i wouldn't go smaller than a 60 for starters. i'm 6'3 and ride a 62 from trek.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Actually size large is the right size in Giant for him, size large is for 5'11" - 6'4"



cmatcan said:


> youre 6'3 and you ride a 58 compact????? seems a little small. if i was fitting you at my shop i wouldn't go smaller than a 60 for starters. i'm 6'3 and ride a 62 from trek.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

those are definitely some good ideas. 

nice bike TZL


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

id say tear the bike down and weigh every part, or at least create an excel spreadsheet of every part and look the weights up on weight weenies.

then youll have a good idea on where to drop weight.

Syntace stem F99, Prima 199 bars are pretty cheap options to drop some weight.

Maybe speedplay pedals, 

Tune some of the things you already have, like bolt upgrades, etc.

I always liked the Michelin Pro Race tires, theyre a pretty good weight too.

I think with $500 you could probably drop 1.5 lbs. (give or take a 1/4 lb)

jeremy


----------

